# My broken down digestive system



## Asteeleks (Jun 30, 2021)

After two bouts with severe Diverticulitis (hospitalized both times for a week or more) in 2003 & 04, I had 18 inches of my colon removed. After that surgery my digestive system told me it was pissed. Heartburn and indigestion turned into GERD. Then the vomiting and constipation started. GI doctors ran every test they could. Only one that showed anything was the Gastric Emptying test. Stomach emptied slow but not enough to cause the issues. Gall Bladder got removed to help with GERD and because it had stones. Got rid of the stone didn't help anything else. Got refered to an other GI doctor who ran all the tests again. Stomach had almost quit. after 4 hours only emptied 25% and normal is 90-100%. By this time the bloating, pain, discomfort and consipation (like one painful bowel movement a week) were terrible. Now it's 2007 I'm getting Med boarded out of the military, and this Doctor tells me it's Gastoparesis and IBS-C on top of the GERD and errosive esophagusitis and Barret's esophagus. A couple more GI doctors, an inter medicine doctor and they all came to about the same conclussion. By this time I had dropped from 145 pounds down to 115 pounds, depressed and unemployed. Now 2010. pulled out of deppression and my VA Doctor didn't even try to find out what was wrong and started treating my symptoms. With help from a nutritionist got my GP under control, settled my IBS down and has me living what looks like a normal life. Now my System is pissed again. My GP has me going through, well, the way my wife descibes it, is morning sickness. As a male whos never had it I'll take her word on it. My IBS in the last few months has thrown consipated diarrhea with explosive liquid stools at me. The gas, bloating and pain are terrible again. I keep 3 different sizes of pants in my closet and my bloating tells me which size to wear. I never go anywhere without know where the rest room is. When my colon says it's time it's time. Could be 5-6 times a day or once or twice a week. Doctor say my IBS-C is now IBS-M (mixed).


----------

